# sobre contexto y espacio



## rpaztraductor

hola a todos, espero que estén bien. Dos cosas: (antes que todo diré que de verdad este foro es lo mejor que hay)

1) Creo que sería buena idea poner otro espacio (donde se pone la palabra para buscar en el diccionario) abajo también, como en Google debido a que a veces cuando uno lee un hilo muy largo debe volver arriba y pierde tiempo.

2)Varias veces se ha dicho el asunto del contexto, si bien es cierto es necesario se debe comprender que no todas las veces uno puede dar un contexto ya que necesita algo específico y rápido, con todo diría que de 10 veces sólo en 5 he tenido que dar más contexto ya que una persona con cierto nivel cultural necesita un par de oraciones para saber de que le están hablando.
Bueno eso sería espero que esto sea bien recibido.
Saludos.


----------



## Jana337

The first point: If you click on Ctrl Home, you will be taken to the top of the page instantaneously.


----------



## fenixpollo

Acerca de tu segundo punto:

"Contexto", según la definición de WR, es lo siguiente:





> Conjunto de circunstancias que rodean o condicionan un hecho
> Entorno lingüístico, pragmático y social del que depende el significado de una palabra o un enunciado


 No es nada exigente ni exagerado pedir que la persona que abre la consulta nos explique de dónde ha sacado la frase que busca traducir, con un poco de información de trasfondo. 

Como traductor, me imagino que sabes lo difícil que es cuando te dan una frase suelta o un término técnico sin darte alguna idea de qué se trata. Lo mismo pasa en los foros cuando alguien nos pide traducción de una frase sin explicación.

No sé qué quieres decir con lo de "una persona con cierto nivel cultural" pero en mi experiencia en el foro, las palabras escritas muy pocas veces bastan para expresar todo lo que uno quiere decir; y en el 99% de los casos, lo que hace falta es escribir más palabras, explicar más y dar más información... no menos.


----------



## rpaztraductor

ok estamos de acuerdo, con cierto nivel cultural me refiero a que se supone que la mayoría de la gente, supongo, tiene un nivel acptable de estudios pues no me imagino a un niño respondiendo aquí por killing the time y justamente como traductor sostengo lo que digo pues muchas veces nos dan una frase para traducir y practicamente hay que imaginar de que se está hablando, por lo tanto creo que nuestra "misión" es hacer mucho con poco, eso sería saludos a USA y Rep. Checa
Pd thanks Jana for your hint


----------



## danielfranco

Extraña e irónicamente, en apariencia al menos, las personas con más acervo cultural o que tienen "cierto nivel cultural" son las que supongo yo que pedirían más contexto para poder dar una respuesta mas apropiada y oportuna (por ejemplo, ¿en cuál país se encuentra la audiencia, y en qué región del mismo?). Los prosaicos como yo seríamos los más indicados para soltar lo primero que se viene a la mente sin contexto alguno.


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:


> The first point: If you click on Ctrl Home, you will be taken to the top of the page instantaneously.


 On my computer, I only press HOME.


rleclon said:


> [...] hay que imaginar de que se está hablando, [...]


 La verdad es que me asombra tu punto de vista. Si a un traductor no le dan bastante información, pues tiene que "*imaginar* de qué se está hablando", como bien dices. Pero ¿acaso eso es lo ideal? No comprendo por qué te opones tan firmamente a que se provea tanto contexto como sea posible. Si tú de vez en cuando (pero seguramente no siempre) consigues traducir una palabra sin disponer del contexto porque usas tu imaginación, pues imagínate cuánto más fácil y más eficaz se hace el trabajo con algo de contexto.


----------



## papillon

rleclon said:


> ...sostengo lo que digo pues muchas veces nos dan una frase para traducir y practicamente hay que imaginar de que se está hablando...


I think you are taking the definition of context too narrowly. Context can be the words surrounding an expression in question. But context can also be the circumstances in which you got to hear/see this expression.

An unknown expression usually doesn't just materialize in one's head. Even if you don't have a complete sentence, something like "...I heard this word used by an elderly woman who was paying for a loaf of bread at a supermarket..." would also be helpful.

En el caso de


> nos dan una frase para traducir


pues, ahi esta, ya tiene el contexto.

_This morning an unknown man handed me a piece of paper with these words written. Before I had a chance to ask questions, the man ran away. Here are these words, please help me translate them._

In some cases context isn't that important, but in some cases it is. However, as a person asking a question about an expression, presumably you don't know what the expression means, and therefore, do not a priori know the relevance (or lack thereof) of context in this particular case.


----------



## rpaztraductor

ok, estoy de acuerdo no digo que el contexto no es importante, obvio que lo es, lo que digo es que como regla de vida la mayoría de la gente muchas veces ni se molesta en ayudar un poco pues asume que todo prácticamente se conoce, bueno lo ideal sería todo eso pero, vamos, el mundo no funciona así sino no habrían tantos hilos como: "necesito más contexto, por favor más contexto, etc.", lo que me da la razón. Enfatizo nuevamente que, al igual que uds. deseo que ojalá siempre se dé contexto pero lamentablemente no siempre se da el caso y como dije con poco ojalá hay que ayudar mucho,
PD Con respesto al "nivel cultural" repito que no me refiero a si son universitarios, etc sino más bien a que se supone que la gente que responde sabe de lo que está hablando, sino es así sería lamentable ya que muchas veces creo que por el hecho que una persona parece fundamentar bien o es nativa convence de su opinión,

Sería todo, saludos y acepto las crítica y halagos por igual, chao


----------



## frida-nc

Me sorprende que alguien crea que podemos leer pensamientos.
Me confunde que los que tienen un libro delante de ellos, libro que conocen por supuesto más a fondo que yo, esperen que con cuatro palabras llevadas de ese libro voy a penetrar al sentido que les da este autor.
Me decepciona que algunos a quienes pido contexto no vuelvan, dejando sus hilos inútiles para futuros visitantes.
A menudo trato de ayudar sin estar segura que "sé de lo que estoy hablando," porque si no, no habrá respuesta ninguna; pero si me das bastante contexto, la respuesta será mejor.
En el primer Sticky sobre Rules / Normas, JBruceIsmay ha dado recientemente una buena idea de todos los aspectos de un texto que pueden servir de contexto.


----------



## rpaztraductor

Bueno, lamentablemente recorriendo el foro me doy cuenta que muchas veces al pedir contexto algunas personas a veces (me incluyo) pierden el interés pues siempre lo que se pide era para "ayer"; en todo caso hay ocasiones en que he visto hermosas discusiones en el foro respecto a un tema justamente por discutir más sobre contexto pero también he visto preguntas precisas y respuestas iguales pues no tooooodo necesita un análisis tan profundo, como dice el dicho "Hay de todo en la viña del señor". Saludos


----------



## frida-nc

Ayer perdí tiempo rescatando un hilo de dos días antes sobre un término; busqué un rato, ofrecí una definición comun, y aprendí que preguntaba acerca de un termino muy técnico. Sí, obtuvo su respuesta, y además fue muy cortés. Pero podía habernos dicho al principio que "tengo una pregunta técnica acerca de ____ con este término xxx."
Bueno, voy a sumarlo así:
Si tienes bastante conocimiento del otro idioma para saber a) que tu fragmento no tiene más de un significado-- b) que tu pedacito que tu propio idioma lo reconocerá y interpretará correctamente la mayoría de los hablantes del otro idioma --allá tú.

Lo que no acepto es que que no tendrías la cortesía de responder si un forero ha tratado de explicar lo que necesita para ayudarte. 
Bueno, por qué tratar de ayudar?


----------



## rpaztraductor

Primero me permito corregirte fallas en tu español (para que mejores ok):  
1) "Bueno, voy a sumarlo así" sería "resumirlo" (to sum up)
 2) "Lo que no acepto es que que no tendrías la cortesía de responder si 
un forero ha tratado de explicar...." sería "tengas" (tiempo subjuntivo)

Ahora respecto a lo otro "I think you've got me wrong sweetheart" porque repito nuevamente que NO estoy en contra del contexto y todas las reglas habidas y por haber. Lo que digo es que no todas las veces se hace tan urgente, voy  a darte sólo 2 ejemplos:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=12626
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=92504

Ahora, obviamente que existen hilos infinitos y está bien. Un hilo es mejor cuando todos participan y se aprende mucho. Pero si hay que reconocer algo: creo que la mayoría de las veces los foreros (me incluyo nuevamente) no tenemos tanto tiempo to lobby y thats life, valoro lo que tu haces por tratar de ayudar pero a veces después de tanto esfuerzo no valorado te das cuenta que mejor hubieras anotado lo primero que se te vino a la cabeza.
Anyway, espero que esta discusión sirva no para enemistarnos (no es mi idea) sino para intercambiar visiones de mundo respecto a como cada uno observa la realidad, sería todo.
Chao


----------



## frida-nc

Tus ejemplos no muestran ninguna pedida de contexto, mucho menos una innecesaria.  Estoy de acuerdo que hay muchos hilos donde la pregunta es clara, y que no se deba pedir contexto si ya está bastante claro el contexto desde la pregunta misma.
Bueno, yo tampoco necesito perseguir el tema.  La conclusión la dices tu: "después de tanto esfuerzo no valorado te das cuenta que mejor hubieras anotado lo primero que se te vino a la cabeza."


----------



## rpaztraductor

However you always gotta give more than you receive


----------



## rpaztraductor

Y para los moderadores no se dediquen sólo a criticar sino que también tomen en cuenta la (a mi gusto) buena sugerencia que di sobre el espacio para escribir pues sería de mucha utilidad, creo que un buen o buenos líderes no son los que imponen sus ideas a la fuerza sino los que escuchan las necesidades de su pueblo, adiós


----------



## danielfranco

However [comma, always] you _have got to _admit that the mods appearing in this edition of comments and suggestions are appearing as forum members, since none of them tried to wave the Mod-flag in nobody's face. It seems to me as if the depth and amount of posts dedicated to share with you alternate points of view are all in good faith and willing to explain why any person would disagree with you, is all.


----------



## rpaztraductor

it's ok like I said  I accept my good and bad things equal, I hope you all do the same, bye


----------



## fenixpollo

rleclon said:


> Y para los moderadores no se dediquen sólo a criticar sino que también tomen en cuenta la (a mi gusto) buena sugerencia que di sobre el espacio para escribir pues sería de mucha utilidad, creo que un buen o buenos líderes no son los que imponen sus ideas a la fuerza sino los que escuchan las necesidades de su pueblo, adiós


 Lo que escucho de ti es que estás de acuerdo con la necesidad de poner contexto, pero que crees que el siempre gritar "¡contexto! ¡contexto!" en todos los casos (aún en los que no es tan necesario) te parece exagerado y un ejemplo de soberbia de parte de los moderadores.

De cierta forma, pienso que si siempre se pide contexto, les va a ayudar a los que no incluyen contexto cuando deben -- para que aprendan que es muy importante no dar frases sueltas así nada más.

Por el otro lado, veo que mucha gente no responde muy bien a la autoridad y sus exigencias, sobre todo cuando se ven excesivos.  Me imagino que es, sobre todo, la nueva generación, aunque no has incluido tu edad en tu perfil, la cual es muy útil en casos como éste -- otro ejemplo de contexto.  

Creo que todos los mods deben de tener en cuenta esa actitud.  Gracias por tratar de aclararla.


----------



## rpaztraductor

"Agreed am I" diría Yoda. Tengo 28 años (ain´t a kiddo anymore, good times are gone) y sí concuerdo completamente en lo que dices, el famoso y manoseado contexto debería primar, de hecho, trataré de darlo las veces que pueda. Saludos


----------

